# Movies ??



## motdaugrnds

On my old XP I could watch old "classic" movies and even download some. Do any of you do this; and if so, what sites have you found safe and how is it done on Windows 10?


----------



## MichaelZ

Not classic movies, but classic TV shows. Go to http://reruncentury.com/ Watch them online without downloading or excessive ads.


----------



## Belfrybat

I watch on YouTube. I use the search string "classic movies full length". To download, I use a free version of RealPlayer or FreeMake. Both are free but for ease of use I prefer RealPlayer. If you download Real Player, when you are watching a movie, there is a box center top that comes down when you hover the mouse over it and "download" is an option.


----------



## Steve_S

I now have a over 3500 movies (1935-current), series episodes & documentaries on my WD Passport drive. Haven't watched broadcast TV since 2006 or so. Everything is downloaded from the web no commercials nothing. I no longer give out links because that's how they get located and deleted through DMCA & TOS rules & regs.

There are several tools available, I used RealPlayer for a while but it's very limited as to what sites it will DL from. I posted on that, in this subforum already.


----------



## Clem

I doze off easily if a movie or TV show is on. As a result, I've been bingewatching the first episode of a 6 or 7 season show(not going to name it because I can't remember. Something like FBI guys and that woman who is in all those shows. You know the one, Maggie something.) for several years now. The first 4 or 5 minutes always seems familiar. and that's all I remember.

Haven't ever finished the pilot episode yet, but I might, one day.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Steve_S said:


> I now have a over 3500 movies (1935-current), series episodes & documentaries on my WD Passport drive. Haven't watched broadcast TV since 2006 or so. Everything is downloaded from the web no commercials nothing. I no longer give out links because that's how they get located and deleted through DMCA & TOS rules & regs.
> 
> There are several tools available, I used RealPlayer for a while but it's very limited as to what sites it will DL from. I posted on that, in this subforum already.


_Will you tell me where in here you posted so I can go look at what you said?
_
*Thanks everyone for the information. Will take a look at that "Real Player" and see what it is like. Don't enjoy most of the newer movies but prefer the more wholesome classics.*


----------



## motdaugrnds

I went over to look at RealPlayer here. Is this the one I need with my new computer?

http://www.real.com/resources/realtimes-now-available-for-windows-10/


----------



## Steve_S

Answer to: Video from computer to TV and video player +
here in the Computer Questions sub-forum
LINK https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...-from-computer-to-tv-and-video-player.568727/


----------



## Belfrybat

motdaugrnds said:


> I went over to look at RealPlayer here. Is this the one I need with my new computer?
> 
> http://www.real.com/resources/realtimes-now-available-for-windows-10/


Yes, that is the one. See the blue box at the top of the picture of the screen? That is usually hidden and only pops up on sites it will download from. I like it but it does have some limitations, as do every free player out there.

I have the VLC player, but find it cumbersome to use. I probably just haven't explored it enough as everyone and their cousin seems to like it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

In looking over this new Windows 10 computer, I discovered I had the VLC free video. It is "VLC media player 2.2.6 umbrella made by VideoLAN community. It uses its internal codecs, words on essentially every popular platform and can read almost all files, CDs, DVDs, network streams, capture cards and other media formats!"

Is this the same thing as "Real Player"? No I did not see that blue box you mentioned.

I have not found the following files/programs that were suggested; so have no idea whether or not I actually already have them. How can I tell?

Video Toolkit for downloading videos is a "two piece" kit.
....Part-1 is YouTube-dl which is a commandline utility capable of downloading videos from numerous sites. nothing illegal or nasty about it, it simply uses the stream channels and saves the video for you. Their Site: http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
....Part-2 is a nice graphical interface, making it easier to use is youTubeDLFrontEnd (for windows) which is also a free utility provided by Cresstone https://cresstone.com/apps/youtubeDLFrontEnd/ I don't know if there is a similar front end for Linux or Mac but likely there is.


----------



## Nevada

I haven't used Real Player for years. Real Audio had its heyday during the dialup Internet days, since Real Audio files were smaller than other formats and could actually be streamed in real-time over a dialup modem connection.

I steer clear of VLC because it seems to have a lot of junk installed along with the player.


----------



## Steve_S

VLC has NEVER installed anything it shouldn't BUT like a few, it offers to install Google Chrome (so uncheck the box). The current suite of Real Player will drop a TSR and more as well as Google Chrome if you let it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Can anyone tell me if VLC program is the same as RealPlayer? If not should I uninstall it and get RealPlayer along with the two additions Steve mentions above?


----------



## Steve_S

VLC is a Video, Audio, Media Player which does all formats and can convert them as well to different formats and even allows remixing.

YoutubeDL is a utility that can capture most all video streams and download - save the videos on your hard disk. This does not have a nice graphical interface, it is a commandline tool and as such not entirely user friendly in that regard.

YoutubeDlFrontEnd is a user interface for the utility, allows you to put links for the video that you want to download and observe the progress.

RealPlayer, RealDownloader & RealConverter are an application suite with nice graphical user interfaces, a web browser addon that activates when there is a media item that can be downloaded allowing you to choose to download it and save it. It has assorted media playing abilities, managing video libraries etc...


----------



## Nevada

Steve_S said:


> VLC has NEVER installed anything it shouldn't BUT like a few, it offers to install Google Chrome (so uncheck the box). The current suite of Real Player will drop a TSR and more as well as Google Chrome if you let it.


It appears that VLC has gotten a bad rap. While the vlc.exe virus is a genuine threat, we can't really blame the VLC development community.

https://file-intelligence.comodo.com/windows-process-virus-malware/exe/vlc

Likewise, the fact that some vendors bundle VLC with a malware payload shouldn't reflect on them either.

https://www.geek.com/news/vlc-media...face-of-crapware-and-uncaring-google-1400411/

There are reported vulnerabilities in VLC, but are often shared with other popular video players.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/23/malware_in_subtitles_return/

If you download VLC from the developers website I think it should be fine. Thanks for getting me to look more closely into VLC. I was judging it unfairly because if little tidbits I read here and there. While I have no use for it myself, I will stop cautioning others about it.


----------



## Steve_S

I used to code some of it, way back when ... oh my, way back.... get it from the Developer, like all similar software, if someone bundles it in... that's usually where stuff happens. 

Also... the single best resource (tech or End user wise & more) is here at VideoHelp https://www.videohelp.com/ They review all software, provide DIRECT links to the authors / publishers and when someone screws up, they tell it how it is. The Forums are full of folks who "know their area" extremely well...


----------



## roadless

MichaelZ said:


> Not classic movies, but classic TV shows. Go to http://reruncentury.com/ Watch them online without downloading or excessive ads.


Thanks for the link, I watched some oldies but goodies last night.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Was mainly wanting some of the full-length movies like:
David and Bathsheba
Ben Hur
Lord of the Rings
The Ten Commandments
Westward the Women
etc. (the older versions)

Only TV series I enjoyed was Daniel Boone


----------



## farminghandyman

I use vlc for most of my video watching, have for years, we use it at church, my guess is the last 10 years or so, it will play most any format, 

I have used real player, as well, the main thing I use realplayer downloader, to download youtube videos, and such, that way I have an independent copy of the video on hard drive, and not have to depend on the internet or whatever, when using that for an addition to a church service, or want the save the information for my own use,

I still use an XP machine, at church for our video recorder and storage device, using vlc on it and Adobe converter to change the analog TV signal to digital and a format that is Youtube compatible, 

the biggest problem is you machine fast enough,

last year my SIL gave me a used machine (much more than my old machines), and at home, here the machines were getting so slow that (amazon changed there video formats, and the old machines could hardly process the new higher video formats, and would have lags in the video, 

the XP probably is not as much as a problem as the speed of the machine, my old machines would run DVD disks without much problem, 
the problem with the XP is some places have stopped supporting the platform so one may need to find a older version of software to work with it, 

about all one can do is to try it, VLC and Realplayer is a free product,


----------



## dr doright

motdaugrnds said:


> On my old XP I could watch old "classic" movies and even download some. Do any of you do this; and if so, what sites have you found safe and how is it done on Windows 10?


I have an Amazon Fire Stick and I use Kodi with Covenant to download and watch TV and movies free. Directions are online. I can not explain.


----------



## TroyT

I use a Plex server that way anyone in the house can access the movies on just about any device. It's password protected so you can restrict access based on age.


----------



## JohnL751

I wish I knew what you people are talking about!!!!

I got a new windows 10 four months ago and different internet, had 5 G now have 250 G. I was a little worried about going over my limit and having to pay a bunch extra. Two months ago I used 15 G so this just past bill I watched several movies using all I wanted and used 24 G. I'll never use 250 G in a month. I still wish I knew what is going on in the computer world.


----------



## GoodGrief

motdaugrnds said:


> On my old XP I could watch old "classic" movies and even download some. Do any of you do this; and if so, what sites have you found safe and how is it done on Windows 10?


Check out Archive dot org, I'll include the link to their movie section below. Also have old radio shows, books, magazines, tv shows etc. Great site with lots of things to either read online or download and enjoy. 

https://archive.org/details/feature_films


----------



## motdaugrnds

I did find a movie I wanted to download; and I cannot find any way to download it...Where do I look for that button and process of downloading movies?


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> I did find a movie I wanted to download; and I cannot find any way to download it...Where do I look for that button and process of downloading movies?


Looks like you click on the film title, then select a download method on the right side of the resulting page.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass

My new windows 10 laptop came with an app called one click downloader for utube, it's free. Then I watch with vlc media player. I have 50 movies downloaded to my hard drive some old some new, mostly old. I will watch them when I move up to our place in Alabama next week. Satellite internet and terrible cell reception so they will be nice to have.

/www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/oneclick-downloader-for-youtube-download-youtube-videos-to-mp4-in-one-click-download-mp3-4k-video/9nxrjs98kgpp?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab


----------



## mnn2501

Not sure why you're all downloading video players, every version of Windows since Win98 has a video player built in.


----------



## backwoodsman7

mnn2501 said:


> Not sure why you're all downloading video players, every version of Windows since Win98 has a video player built in.


I use VLC because it has a reverse-engineered DVD decoder, so it can play commercial encoded DVDs even if you don't have a licensed decoder. And because it can adjust playback speed. Besides saving a little time, that can make too-slow movies more interesting, or speed you past the slow parts. And I know a movie is good if I can speed it up only 10%.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Earnest T. Bass said:


> My new windows 10 laptop came with an app called one click downloader for utube, it's free. Then I watch with vlc media player. I have 50 movies downloaded to my hard drive some old some new, mostly old. I will watch them when I move up to our place in Alabama next week. Satellite internet and terrible cell reception so they will be nice to have.
> 
> /www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/oneclick-downloader-for-youtube-download-youtube-videos-to-mp4-in-one-click-download-mp3-4k-video/9nxrjs98kgpp?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab


This URL gives "error" page only. I tried that URL again and was able to download that one-click downloader; however, when attempting to use it, the movie did not download. Have no idea what I did wrong...



Nevada said:


> Looks like you click on the film title, then select a download method on the right side of the resulting page.


Nevada that did not show me any way to download.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada that did not show me any way to download.


When I go to *that link* and click on "Sex Madness" (sorry, it's just the first film to appear) I get the image below. On the right there is a section called Download Options. That offers four ways to download. Clicking on the first one (512KB MPG4) is probably the best option because the entire film is only 216MB.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> When I go to *that link* and click on "Sex Madness" (sorry, it's just the first film to appear) I get the image below. On the right there is a section called Download Options. That offers four ways to download. Clicking on the first one (512KB MPG4) is probably the best option because the entire film is only 216MB.


Nevada I did see those options at that site. The site where I found the movie I wanted, i.e. "The Big Country" with Gregory Peck did not show me such options. When I right-clicked the title. all I got were options to open in different tab, etc as is usual with right-clicks.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada I did see those options at that site. The site where I found the movie I wanted, i.e. "The Big Country" with Gregory Peck did not show me such options. When I right-clicked the title. all I got were options to open in different tab, etc as is usual with right-clicks.


When I search that site for "The Big Country" I get a lot if items.

https://archive.org/search.php?query=the big country

Only one has a video file associated with it. 

https://archive.org/details/BrianTiptonTheBigCountry


----------



## motdaugrnds

This is the one. I just cannot find a way to download it...

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...BD20A04F402172D01593BD20A04F4021&&FORM=VRDGAR

Also found this I want. Many found I'ld like to have; but all are same, i.e. no way to download them.


----------



## Nevada

To download youtube clips you need to get a browser plugin. Search for extensions and add-ons for your browser for "video downloader" (less quotes).


----------



## motdaugrnds

I did and found the "one-click downloader". I installed it and it does not work as it only gives "download failed"... Now what?


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> I did and found the "one-click downloader". I installed it and it does not work as it only gives "download failed"... Now what?


It would help to know which browser you use.


----------



## HermitJohn

motdaugrnds said:


> This is the one. I just cannot find a way to download it...
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...BD20A04F402172D01593BD20A04F4021&&FORM=VRDGAR


You went through BING and that seems to negate the easy youtube download extension. When I went to the youtube site and searched, the movie started and I got options to download. BUT then got a youtube disclaimer saying due to copyright restrictions, the movie had been removed. Apparently if you are trying to download copyright material somebody posts on youtube, you have to do it before youtube removes it for copyright infringement.... LOL 

In other words somebody still owns the rights to it and wants to SELL it, not give it away. The people posting such to youtube didnt own the rights to it.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass

If download fails, try closing the downloader app then open again, retry. I have had failures and this worked for me.


----------



## motdaugrnds

The browser I'm using is the one that came with this new computer, i.e. Microsoft Edge.

I actually was able to download one video...at least it said it was downloaded; however, I cannot find it on the computer.

I figured the "one-click downloader" was faulty so I uninstalled it. When I tried to go into the computer to see what, if any, of its files were left, I could not find it at all. In fact I'm having a hard time finding things on the new PC. I know in time I will understand it better...at least I hope so. Otherwise, it sure works faster and does not freeze up on me as my old XP did.


----------



## motdaugrnds

HermitJohn said:


> You went through BING and that seems to negate the easy youtube download extension. When I went to the youtube site and searched, the movie started and I got options to download. BUT then got a youtube disclaimer saying due to copyright restrictions, the movie had been removed. Apparently if you are trying to download copyright material somebody posts on youtube, you have to do it before youtube removes it for copyright infringement.... LOL
> 
> In other words somebody still owns the rights to it and wants to SELL it, not give it away. The people posting such to youtube didnt own the rights to it.


Yes and I am not wanting to infringe upon copywrite laws. I'm simply looking for some that "are" ok to put on this computer.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> The browser I'm using is the one that came with this new computer, i.e. Microsoft Edge.


I've never used Edge. But here's a page that might help you.

https://www.youtubebyclick.com/Microsoft-Edge-Video-Downloader.php


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> To download youtube clips you need to get a browser plugin. Search for extensions and add-ons for your browser for "video downloader" (less quotes).


Nevada, How do I do that? I have 3 different browsers I can use that are already installed, i.e. the Microsoft Edge, the Internet Explorer (came already on this PC) and the Mozilla Firefox I downloaded myself. I know I must be sounding quite dense; but I have no understanding of "extensions" and "add-ons". When I googled "video downloader" I got so many it was confusing. Even the ones that said "for Windows 10" were confusing as to how to get and install...


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, How do I do that? I have 3 different browsers I can use that are already installed, i.e. the Microsoft Edge, the Internet Explorer (came already on this PC) and the Mozilla Firefox I downloaded myself. I know I must be sounding quite dense; but I have no understanding of "extensions" and "add-ons". When I googled "video downloader" I got so many it was confusing. Even the ones that said "for Windows 10" were confusing as to how to get and install...


I'm not suggesting that you change browsers. Just go to that page and get that add-on for Edge.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> I've never used Edge. But here's a page that might help you.
> 
> https://www.youtubebyclick.com/Microsoft-Edge-Video-Downloader.php


Nevada, I got this "YouTubeByClick" Now when I have time I'll see what it does for me. Thanks for the URL.


----------



## Esteban29304

Is there any way to watch some of these on the computer,,, or even a smart TV, without gobbling up data ?? I only get high speed connection thru a WiFi hotspot, over a phone. It may state : unlimited plans ," but that is a gimmick . Use 20 g & they cut the service down to approximately dial-up speed, so you cannot watch a video.


----------



## mnn2501

Esteban29304 said:


> Is there any way to watch some of these on the computer,,, or even a smart TV, without gobbling up data ?? .


No, a movie viewed or even downloaded over the internet (on any device - computer, smart TV, Smart Phone, tablet, mobile hotspot, etc) uses data, a lot of it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, discovered the downloading program called "YouTubeByClick" worked only for one day and that was a day I didn't have time to even look at it. Seems it was a "trial". Sure cannot afford to pay for a downloader; so still stumped as to how to get anything downloaded on this Windows 10.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Weeellllll .... Bringing up this old thread because I'm having a similar situation.

I now have a brand new computer, i.e. ABS with Windows 10 home 64-bit and lodes of memory, AMD and SSD and other goodies. I have it connected to a 32" ViewSonic monitor. It took awhile to get the sound to working well because the internal speakers were only 3 watt and I had to find out how to disable them as the default and make my external speakers the audio default. That is now done and I'm loving this computer/monitor setup.

Now of course I'm wanting a good way to download, store and play old classic movies and TV series. Am aware this Windows 10 has the Windows Media Player; yet when I pull it up I do not understand it. Am considering getting the VLC yet understand I need the "youtube-dl" as well as the "youtubeDLFrontEnd" for it to work well. Have not downloaded anything as yet as am still learning about what I actually have. Do know, however, I want a quality FREE way to download, store and play movies...youtube videos too if I can. (Am still trying to find the 6th season of "Alone" to watch!)

Any help for this "new" setup of mine? (You all know by now I'm not at all computer literate and it is difficult for me to understand wordings unless I can create a picture out of them. Sorry but I'm just limited!)


----------



## RibbyR

I use Netflix official


----------



## CalvinALB

motdaugrnds said:


> Weeellllll .... Bringing up this old thread because I'm having a similar situation.
> 
> I now have a brand new computer, i.e. ABS with Windows 10 home 64-bit and lodes of memory, AMD and SSD and other goodies. I have it connected to a 32" ViewSonic monitor. It took awhile to get the sound to working well because the internal speakers were only 3 watt and I had to find out how to disable them as the default and make my external speakers the audio default. That is now done and I'm loving this computer/monitor setup.
> 
> Now of course I'm wanting a good way to download, store and play old classic movies and TV series. Am aware this Windows 10 has the Windows Media Player; yet when I pull it up I do not understand it. Am considering getting the VLC yet understand I need the "youtube-dl" as well as the "youtubeDLFrontEnd" for it to work well. Have not downloaded anything as yet as am still learning about what I actually have. Do know, however, I want a quality FREE way to download, store and play movies...youtube videos too if I can. (Am still trying to find the 6th season of "Alone" to watch!)
> 
> Any help for this "new" setup of mine? (You all know by now I'm not at all computer literate and it is difficult for me to understand wordings unless I can create a picture out of them. Sorry but I'm just limited!)





Hello,


I ran into your post a few weeks back and just thought I would ask if you have been able to work out your situation with your movie files and such?

If you should need any help.... I'll try to lend a hand, and between the two of us.... see if we can't get all sorted.


My Best, 

Calvin


----------



## motdaugrnds

Put this on hold for awhile as there has been so much to deal with on the homestead. Will get back to it sometime later this year. Sure appreciate the help you kind people give in here. Thank you


----------



## RibbyR

I suggest that you watch Ordet (1955) on torrent site - Follows the lives of the Borgen family, as they deal with inner conflict, as well as religious conflict with each other, and the rest of the town.



If I had to watch a movie for church, it would be this one. 9/10


----------



## RockOn

I love all the movies with Tom Henks: Terminal, Green Mile, Forest Gump. I am looking forward to watch The Birthday cake and Censor tonight. Will have a chance to try how my new firestick works). Thera also some classical and on my opinion the best movies ever, which everyone has to watch (i rewatch them from time to time) : Captain Fantastic, The Shawshank Redemption, Django unchained.


----------

